# KenTT (& Sussex) Blast - Sunday 11th May



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Folks;

Make sure you have a full tank of fuel for this one! :wink:

Hopefully the weather will be nice & we can go the same way we have before (Ashford, Rye, Hastings) but carry on further towards Eastbourne having lunch at the Lamb Inn on the A259 before we divert off to Polegate and then down through the villages of Jevington and Alfriston and across to Beachy Head where we stop for a while. That would be a cracking run with some great views with plenty of good photo opportunities and some really great roads (no slow jaunt through New and Old Romney and Hythe this time) :wink:

The meeting point:-

Cineworld 
Eureka Leisure Pk 
Ashford, 
TN25 4BN

Time:- 
10:00am (we will have to meet and leave a little earlier than ususual because of the longer route).

My Mobile (in case anyone gets lost) :- 
07971 003 123

Google Map:- 
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en&cr= ... 0528503958

THE ROUTE :-

We can wait for 1/2 hour at Cineworld and then set off when everyone is there at approx 10:30am and then take the route along the Hamstreet bypass to Rye, head towards Hastings (we can take to the lanes if the weather is dry or the main road through Hastings if it isn't). Then pass through Bexhill and along the nice fast marsh road towards Eastbourne where we'll stop at the Lamb Inn for Lunch.

We'll be there around 12 noon and will eat there and have a lemonade and wait for anyone who wants to join part way, perhaps folks from Sussex or North Eats Kent?.

This map shows the pub and car park, just off the A259 on the Little Common to Pevensey bypass:-










The Lamb Inn:-










After Lunch we'll continue along towards Pevensey, turn off along the bypass towards Polegate and then head off through the villages of Alfriston and Jevington eventually arriving at the road to Beachy Head. Stop at Beachy Head for a while and have a natter and an ice cream.

Cheers all,
K


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh Yes!  Count me in Kevin.
And do try and keep up this time. :wink: :wink: 
John.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Can you put me down, and i will do my level best to make this one

Will see if GEM's *V6* can keep up with my *F4* :wink: :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

GEM said:


> Oh Yes!  Count me in Kevin.
> And do try and keep up this time. :wink: :wink:
> John.


 

There's not a chance ......of me keeping up with you :wink:

Andy did say however, that he noticed how I was pulling away along those lanes - you must have been napping for a second because when I looked in my mirror you were in hot pursuit!



And I'm disadvantaged, I have a Roadster which is heavier and I have my wife in the car ......but don't tell her I said that! :wink:

Ahh bless, she's only little but nearly 8st does make a difference!

:lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> Can you put me down, and i will do my level best to make this one
> 
> Will see if GEM's *V6* can keep up with my *F4* :wink: :wink:


Excellent!

I'll look forward to a bit of a nose around if I may :wink:


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> Can you put me down, and i will do my level best to make this one
> 
> Will see if GEM's *V6* can keep up with my *F4* :wink: :wink:


    Bloody hell.    Might have to hire an Enzo. :wink: 
John.


----------



## Duckstar (May 17, 2007)

Hi Kevin,

Count me in for this one bud! Hopefully nice weather to go with the scenery.

Cheers........Simon


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

GEM said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put me down, and i will do my level best to make this one
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> Stop at Beachy Head for a while and then to Birling Gap to the pub for lunch.


Kev that pub at Birling Gap is crap.

You'd be better off going to the Tiger in Alfriston. Good car park nearby, nice green to sit on outside the pub if it's warm and good food.

Might be worth pre-booking tables if possible though...

cheers

Rich


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

KentishTT said:


> BAMTT said:
> 
> 
> > Can you put me down, and i will do my level best to make this one
> ...


I have been known to give the odd passenger ride if your feeling brave :lol:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Stop at Beachy Head for a while and then to Birling Gap to the pub for lunch.
> ...


Ah, thanks Rich - it's been at least 15 years since I last went in there!

We can stop off at the Tiger as we pass through Alfriston on the way to Beachy Head - I'll give them a call when I get back from hols nearer the date as we'll know more in the way of numbers.

You'll be coming won't you mate?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

BAMTT said:


> KentishTT said:
> 
> 
> > BAMTT said:
> ...


[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

hi guys,

Thats a* YES* with me mate really good the other meet and cool everyone can see my new wheels


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

KentishTT said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > KentishTT said:
> ...


Probably join you en route along the Pevensey Marsh road...

Cheers

Rich :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Cool, I'll add the detailed route and approximate times so that others can join along the way if they wish.


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hi all Great time on the last meet - Count me in, I Should have my new front bumper on by then.........! Ooh Yeah, come to daddy.......! We all better get a shot of Nos to keep up with Gem......! Lol


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

After speaking to Dazza & Ben, i will defo be joining you guys for this one :lol: :lol:

Dazza do you wanna meet up to drive down there??

Michael


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Yeah mate no probs..........! Will PM you nearer the time ok


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

L17MRL said:


> After speaking to Dazza & Ben, i will defo be joining you guys for this one :lol: :lol:
> 
> Dazza do you wanna meet up to drive down there??
> 
> Michael


Think BEN is me ha ha if so its me andy BENGE my surname if not then ive just made myself look like an idiot !!!!!


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Essex Audi said:


> L17MRL said:
> 
> 
> > After speaking to Dazza & Ben, i will defo be joining you guys for this one :lol: :lol:
> ...


Sorry mr Ben :lol: :lol:

See ya on the 11th Andy


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: No Problem :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Just found a pic of Andy Benge...........!










Oop sorry mike you sair Mr Ben, I thought it was Mr Bean.......! Lol


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

:lol:

That used to be my avatar


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Found it on Google Images........! It amused me.....!


----------



## L17MRL (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi Guys im not gonna be able to make this :? :? , been offrered work & need to save all my pennys for the modball petrol fund at the end of May :roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

L17MRL said:


> Hi Guys im not gonna be able to make this :? :? , been offrered work & need to save all my pennys for the modball petrol fund at the end of May :roll:


Damn!

Sorry to hear that, good about the work of course :wink:

Hope you can make it next time.

Note to self, must make arrangements with the pub and post details back here..... :roll:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Not long to go now!

Hope the weather is as good as it has been today, had a great day out with the roof down today!


----------



## Jessidog (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi All,

I hope you do not mind another tagging along.....

Adrian


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Jessidog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you do not mind another tagging along.....
> 
> Adrian


Not at all, it'll be nice to see you!

We'll meet at 10am at Ashford as per the 1st post on page 1 and leave at 10:30am.

But we'll stop for lunch at the Pub on the A259 (Lamb Inn)

We'll be there around 12 noon and will eat there and have a lemonade and wait for anyone who wants to join part way, perhaps folks from Sussex or North Eats Kent?.

This map shows the pub and car park, just off the A259 on the Little Common to Pevensey bypass:-










The Lamb Inn:-


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

When the sun goes down laters, out comes the bucket & baby bath, Gonna give the girl a good wash down & make sure she,s clean & looking good for tomorrow.............! If theres any time left i,m gonna wash the TT......! Oh bye the way, The misses is out for the jolly aswell..........!


----------



## Jessidog (Nov 15, 2007)

Guys...after the hype and looking forward to it...I'm not going to be able to make it this time....Too much to get done tomorrow...

Hey you all have a good day and take plenty of pics.

Ada


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

how did this met go
anone with any pix


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Meets 2morro 10.00am Ashford


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

dazza66 said:


> When the sun goes down laters, out comes the bucket & baby bath, Gonna give the girl a good wash down & make sure she,s clean & looking good for tomorrow.............! If theres any time left i,m gonna wash the TT......! Oh bye the way, The misses is out for the jolly aswell..........!


Excellent!

I just got in from washing mine and cleaning my "rubber" mats - this was after a long day and nearly 400 miles in the TT.

Visited APS and then Wak And Morgan today!

See you tomorrow


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

what u have done kentish?
get plenty of pics up on ere tommorow mate


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi All

Hope you have a fantastic run out and just maybe i'll be able to catch up for the beachyhead part (will head that way after 12ish for couple of hours).

Regards

Jdmave


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Cheerz Kev for a Great run out........! 175 Mile round trip, burnt arms & forehead........! Ha ha ha.

Caz is still chuckling to herself at John ( Gem ) still trying to open his car with the wrong keys.........! Lol

If ya gonna make the Ace Cafe on the Bank Holiday we,ll arrange to go up in Convoy.

Caz enjoyed the run out, she,ll be asleep by 9.00pm ha ha ha,
Get some pics up when ya can.

Great Day Kev, See ya both soon

Dazza & Cazza


----------



## dazza66 (Jun 20, 2007)

Ere John ( Gem ) can you believe it - Still had to stop off on the way home as Caz wasn,t happy with the Solero Ice Cream. After seeing your Magnum chocolate Ice Cream she wanted one of them.........! Lol

Good job you still got the right front door key ay.....!

Hope ya got home OK.

Dazza & Cazza


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Ere, what's all this about ice creams?

We had a great day, nice to meet Cazza too - I can't get over the size of her lettuce leaves :wink:

Some really nice roads we drove on there today, shame none of them are in Kent!

Gem made my day when he said he had trouble keeping up with me in his *V6* :wink:

Seriously though, what a lovely day!

I wish I had taken more pics now, I'll get some up tomorrow.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Aaaw yes, ace cafe!

I hope we'll make it and yes that'd be great to go in convoy too - will PM or text you beforehand to let you know.

Cheers,
Keva & Fraza


----------



## jdmave (Sep 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Glad to hear you all had a good run, I did pop over towards beachyhead to see if i could catch you all but sadly not to be However I passed 3 TT's as I was coming back through Seaford (Was it or wasn't it you? - Flashed and waved anyway)

Regards

jdmave


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

jdmave said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Glad to hear you all had a good run, I did pop over towards beachyhead to see if i could catch you all but sadly not to be However I passed 3 TT's as I was coming back through Seaford (Was it or wasn't it you? - Flashed and waved anyway)
> 
> ...


Hi;

That was probably us - a silver TT Roadster followed by a dark blue coupe and a silver coupe.

We did drive into seaford briefly and then up to beachy head.

I saw a couple of TT's but didn't notice any flash or wave but I may have missed that because I was the first car.

We had a long drive but it was a great day out in the car - there are some great roads - especially polegate to wannock and jevington 

I'll post up a few pics later but we didn't get many until we stopped, I must get a car mount for the camera 

Sorry we missed you!

Cheers,
K


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

Good to see you all yesterday.  
Amazing weather, good food and drink, great roads and scenery.
Not too sure about looking over the edge of Beachy Head though. 

Did love giving the old *V6* some stick.
Kevin, thank goodness it's got decent sized brakes otherwise I would have ended up in your glovebox when you braked for those two twats standing in the middle of road.

Lost the plot when my remote was swopped, kept looking at the buttons and pressing them all. :lol: 
Was wondering how the **** I was gonna get home. Having seen The Blair Witch Project I didn't fancy having to stay overnight South of the river. 

Dazza, you made a mistake with that ice cream, it wasn't covered in chocolate or had money in it...no good for a woman. :wink:

Hope to see you all at the Ace Cafe Meet. 
John.


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

GEM said:


> Good to see you all yesterday.
> Amazing weather, good food and drink, great roads and scenery.
> Not too sure about looking over the edge of Beachy Head though.
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

What a great day, lots of fun!

I'll be careful about the date next time and ensure no footie or GP F1 clashes :wink:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Some snaps of our TT Meet and run over to Beachy Head:-

































































































































































































































































































And now for some arty pics! :-


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I love your piccies they are so lovely 8)


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Dotti said:


> I love your piccies they are so lovely 8)


Ah thanks Dotti but they're only snaps really - must practice more and be a bit more creative!


----------

